# The 2nd Mvt. of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano Concerto



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is so lush and beautiful. It's such an irresistible melody, you all must know the portions I'm talking about!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pieces that have blown you away recently?

We have a thread for these thing sir.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Pieces that have blown you away recently?
> 
> We have a thread for these thing sir.


You are the thread police, I say! :lol:


----------

